# Coffee!!!!!



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

I have noticed that we have quite a few coffee connoisseurs on this board.  I know this from the amount that this smilie gets used. 

:caffeine:

In an effort to refine my addiction to the hightest level I am in pursuit of the best cup of coffee.  Lately I have been drinking Tim Horton's, which is great, but I have to wonder if there is something else out there.  Something I have not yet tried.

So, what is it people?  Who makes the perfect bean for the perfect cup of coffee?  Include a link please if it is bought online.

Thanks.

Lisa (yes I am addicted and proud of it!)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

You've already got my opinion on the bean.

But I can't stress enough the method.  Drip is OK, Vacuum is excellent, but using a french press is the best!!

Jeff


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 20, 2006)

I used to drink Starbuck's only......then I found Caribou

http://www.cariboucoffee.com

Much better, IMO, and the employees actually remember you and your favorite drink (as opposed to the Starbuck's in my area, where you just get attitude).

If you really want the best, buy and store the beans whole in an airtight container, and grind a couple of days worth at a time, and brew your own.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue Mountain Jamaican coffee is, by far, my favorite.  My brother just brought me a lb of coffee from Tortuga, too.  Very, very good.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

I love a good cup coffee.  However, it is a taste vs price thing.  Here at the office, our company pays for Starbucks coffee.  At home I typically buy the eight O Clock coffee, either 100% Columbian or French Roast.  I prefer dark roast beans.

I enjoy the coffee shop coffee such as Barnies and Starbucks.

I often get the beans and grind them myself as needed at home or I may grind them at the store before bringing it home.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> You've already got my opinion on the bean.
> 
> But I can't stress enough the method.  Drip is OK, Vacuum is excellent, but using a french press is the best!!
> 
> Jeff



Well share it with everyone else Jeff!


----------



## King (Sep 20, 2006)

I drink coffee, any coffee - it tasting great is a plus. But even if it tasted like gasoline I'd still drink it. My local Tim Hortons know how I take my coffee and they start making it before I even get to the cashier.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> But I can't stress enough the method.  Drip is OK, Vacuum is excellent, but using a french press is the best!!



That is a very good point.  The method affects the taste, there is no doubt.  At home I have a drip coffee maker that also has the expresso maker as well.  However, the taste is significantly different when used in a perculator.   I don't think I have tried French press.

However, another issue is over heating the coffee.  After being prepared, the coffee doesn't last very long before it gets what I call "burned".  Typically, if the pot of coffee has been sitting for longer than 1 hour or maybe 1.5 hours on the hot plate, the taste changes significantly, it gets a burned taste to it.  Alot people think that letting it set there makes it get stronger.  It doesn't, it just gets burned and tastes NASTY.  Here at the office, I will sniff the pot before pouring if it is around half way empty, if I detect any of that burned smell I will dump it and make a fresh pot.  I refuse to drink that slop.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> However, another issue is over heating the coffee.  After being prepared, the coffee doesn't last very long before it gets what I call "burned".  Typically, if the pot of coffee has been sitting for longer than 1 hour or maybe 1.5 hours on the hot plate, the taste changes significantly, it gets a burned taste to it.  Alot people think that letting it set there makes it get stronger.  It doesn't, it just gets burned and tastes NASTY.  Here at the office, I will sniff the pot before pouring if it is around half way empty, if I detect any of that burned smell I will dump it and make a fresh pot.  I refuse to drink that slop.



You bring up a very good point.  I absolutely hate old coffee.  I would much rather make a few "small" pots then drink old sludge.  There is nothing more gross. Ick.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

King said:


> I drink coffee, any coffee - it tasting great is a plus. But even if it tasted like gasoline I'd still drink it. My local Tim Hortons know how I take my coffee and they start making it before I even get to the cashier.



You know you are an addict when....


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Personally I get my caffeine from Pepsi, but my wife LOVES coffee.  While living in Michigan we found this small coffee place in Glen Arbor and she loves their coffee more than anything.  Canadians please turn away from the screen for 2 seconds..... even better than Tim Hortons she says.  I know blasphemy!  Her favorite non-flavored are _*Lakers Blend*_ and *Isle Royal Sunrise*.  Favorite flavored are _*Manitou Blueberry*_ and _*Leelanau Cherry.  *_Their website is Coffeeguys.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Gloria Jeans was always a favorite place of mine.  Starbucks, Tim Horton's are all great as well.  However, all coffee is good in my book (hot or cold) except if it has mold growing in it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Well share it with everyone else Jeff!


Fine!!  Just to make you happy Lisa!

I get Peerless coffee from www.knifemerchant.com .

Good place to get kitchen knives and stuff as well.

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

I had some really good coffee from Gevalia.  It was one of those "Buy a $29.99 lb of coffee, get a free coffee maker" deals.  I still have the Gevalia coffee maker (yes, Jeff...it's a drip one), but I can't afford $30 coffee.

I can't stand Starbucks.  Too strong - yuck!  I have this big container of Maxwell House (or Folger's, one of those two), and the as-before-mentioned big container of Tim Horton's that I bought in Toronto.  My choice of coffee when I'm out is Dunkin' Donuts or Cosi.  I actually prefer Cosi's coffee, but Dunkin' Donuts is more convenient, since there is one along the way to my job.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd suggest staying away from Tim Horton's.  I have threorized that there is crack in that coffee.  That's the only explanation that I can find for the perpetual lineups at both the drive thrus and inside.  They're slowly getting everyone addicted and forcing them to wait in long lines to satisfy their cravings.

Personally, I start every day with a pot of Folgers.  Then, at work, there's a coffee machine that requires no money.  We get together numerous times a day.

My preference is percolated, but I don't have a percolator.  It takes way too much time to mess around with, anyway.  

If I don't get coffee ASAP in the morning, I cannot go out in public, as I'm generally considered to be an anti-social menace prior to my second cup.  I'm really not kidding.  I cannot interact with people in a pleasant fashion without having had ingested a minimum of 2 cups of coffee in the morning.  That's why I can't let myself get addicted to that damn Tim Horton's crack.  I certainly do not need to exacerbate my problem by throwing a new addictive substance and frustrating line ups with stupid people and the waiting and the anger.  :tantrum:

No, I'll stick to my Folgers.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> I'd suggest staying away from Tim Horton's.  I have threorized that there is crack in that coffee.  That's the only explanation that I can find for the perpetual lineups at both the drive thrus and inside.  They're slowly getting everyone addicted and forcing them to wait in long lines to satisfy their cravings.



LMAO Flatlander...I here ya and I agree!  I think there has to be crack in the coffee.  Why else would people wait in line for 15 minutes to get a cup!

But it has sucked me in unfortunately.  I stop and wait in line every morning on my way to work...I need a twelve step program!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> LMAO Flatlander...I here ya and I agree!  I think there has to be crack in the coffee.  Why else would people wait in line for 15 minutes to get a cup!
> 
> But it has sucked me in unfortunately.  I stop and wait in line every morning on my way to work...I need a twelve step program!



Geesh with a wait time like that you actually *must* factor it into your commute time! HAHAHA :rofl:

I can see it now... "sorry boss, I was stuck in traffic... at Tim Horton's"


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Geesh with a wait time like that you actually *must* factor it into your commute time! HAHAHA :rofl:
> 
> I can see it now... "sorry boss, I was stuck in traffic... at Tim Horton's"



Don't laugh Bigshadow, I have said that on more then one occasion! :lfao:

Or, I will get to work and say "gee, I wish I would have stopped for a Timmy's" and my boss will send me back out for it!

Guess she would rather I have the coffee then not!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I can see it now... "sorry boss, I was stuck in traffic... at Tim Horton's"


The sick thing is, the boss will understand this to be a legitimate reason.  "Oh, I understand.  I was late too.  No problem, though, I got my TIM HORTONS CRACKFEE!!  RRRRAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!"  *spittle on chin, beating chest, eyes wild*


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> The sick thing is, the boss will understand this to be a legitimate reason.  "Oh, I understand.  I was late too.  No problem, though, I got my TIM HORTONS CRACKFEE!!  RRRRAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!"  *spittle on chin, beating chest, eyes wild*



LMAO!  Yes!  I not only have sick time, I have "get Tim's" time as well.  It is written in my agreement!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> Personally I get my caffeine from Pepsi, but my wife LOVES coffee. While living in Michigan we found this small coffee place in Glen Arbor and she loves their coffee more than anything. Canadians please turn away from the screen for 2 seconds..... even better than Tim Hortons she says. I know blasphemy! Her favorite non-flavored are _*Lakers Blend*_ and *Isle Royal Sunrise*. Favorite flavored are _*Manitou Blueberry*_ and _*Leelanau Cherry. *_Their website is Coffeeguys.com


Did you Know that Coffee companies sell caffine to pop companies? Its beautifull.
Sean


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Jeesh, if you don't travel with your own grinder, brewing device, and beans, you are a coffee novice!!  Make your own and save money!!

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> LMAO Flatlander...I here ya and I agree! I think there has to be crack in the coffee. Why else would people wait in line for 15 minutes to get a cup!


 
That's the only explanation that I can think of.   One lousy little trip to Montreal and I was like.......oh, yeah, city was good and all that but THE COFFEE OH MY GOD WAS GREAT!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2006)

What's with these people that drink decaf? I think they're kind of missing the point...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> What's with these people that drink decaf? I think they're kind of missing the point...



I agree!  It is blasphemy!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> What's with these people that drink decaf? I think they're kind of missing the point...



I agree with that!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Blue Mountain Jamaican coffee is, by far, my favorite. My brother just brought me a lb of coffee from Tortuga, too. Very, very good.


 
The man speaks the truth.  Unfortunately, though, genuine Blue Mountain Jamaican beans cost about 30+ USD / pound, which is why most places only sell blends that contain a paltry 10% Blue Mountain Jamaican beans.  

I'll use a 65% Colombian / 35% Jamaican blend of my own roasting.  Still expensive, but it's worth it to me.  

Kona coffee beans comes in a somewhat close second, and at a more reasonable price.  

An excellent resource for coffee:

http://www.coffeegeek.com/

On a concluding note, never buy Vietnamese coffee!  They grow an awful type of Robusta (which is already awful to begin with) bean that has such a foul taste to it, that the roasters must treat their Robusta beans with butter and fish oil to kill off that raw sewage taste.  

The next person who brings in Vietnamese coffee to my lab is going to get a chewing out of magnanimous proportions...


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, don't forget about this place as well:

http://www.home-barista.com/


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

I work a grave shift. We used to get this guy decaff all the time on coffee runs. That is how we entertained ourselves. We thought it was hilarious. 
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2006)

I almost opened a coffee shop 2 years ago. Had everything worked out, location picked out, etc.  Except for the startup cash needed. LOL


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue Mountain Jamaican.... (spoken in a Homer Simpson voice with drool)

Dark roast Arabica beans for me, brand is secondary.

I *really* prefer espresso-based drinks, though, or espresso. Coffee is like "coffee bean tea."

Completely agree about the burnt coffee comment: yuck.

Coffee at work here almost always sucks: either watery or burnt. Blech.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I almost opened a coffee shop 2 years ago. Had everything worked out, location picked out, etc.  Except for the startup cash needed. LOL



That would never work for me, I would drink all my profits away! LOL!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 20, 2006)

I totally agree on the "burnt coffee". An easy solution is to buy a cheap 
thermos-type carafe, and pour the entire pot (or as much as you want to eventually drink) into it as soon as the brewing has finished. It will keep it hot for a couple of hours, and it tastes great from start to finish.

I got one for about $10.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

So Jeff has convinced me to buy a french press and grind my own beans.

I am going to try all the coffees listed in this thread (if I can get my hands on them) over the course of the next few months and let you all know which is the best 

I'm selfless that way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2006)

I want

http://www.wholelattelove.com/Saeco/viennadlx.cfm


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> So Jeff has convinced me to buy a french press and grind my own beans.
> 
> I am going to try all the coffees listed in this thread (if I can get my hands on them) over the course of the next few months and let you all know which is the best
> 
> I'm selfless that way.


 
Great choices.  You'll get better tasting coffee with a French press, since the "filter" used in a French press isn't going to absorb some of the tasty oils that a conventional paper one will.  

http://health.msn.com/centers/cholesterol/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100110386&GT1=7600

You may, or may not, be affected.  Only one tasty way to find out!


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I want
> 
> http://www.wholelattelove.com/Saeco/viennadlx.cfm



Jeesh Bob, they are only $600 Might as well get 3 or 4 so you have a couple of back-ups just in case one dies.  LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2006)

I researched these machines when I was looking to open shop (main focus was going to be Bubble Tea, coffee's were a side line)

It's got great reliability, is a semi-commercial model, and you can dial in exactly the blend you like.  Oh, and its kinda portable....which means one of these years I'll have it at the M&G's


----------



## Brother John (Sep 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> You've already got my opinion on the bean.
> 
> But I can't stress enough the method. Drip is OK, Vacuum is excellent, but using a french press is the best!!
> 
> Jeff


Alright Bro...
what's that then...???

I'm addicted to java too, but I'm a simple Kansas boy...
I thought "Drip" WAS the latest thing...

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oh, and its kinda portable....which means one of these years I'll have it at the M&G's


No coffee for Swordlady. She'd be talking too fast for anybody to understand her...


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 20, 2006)

Monster Caffeine addict here..
I used to do the Starbucks/Gloria Jeans/whatever-else named expensive-*** coffee shop thing, but now that I have two kids, that's over.
Now it's just whatever we can get cheap(usually Maxwell House or Chock ful O Nuts) Caffeine is Caffeine! Since I have been sick for the past four days, I have not been able to stomach any....I'm losing my ****ing mind!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> No coffee for Swordlady. She'd be talking too fast for anybody to understand her...


 
Actually...I talk fast enough without the aid of caffeine.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Actually...I talk fast enough without the aid of caffeine. :uhyeah:


Exactly what I was getting at... :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Monster Caffeine addict here..
> I used to do the Starbucks/Gloria Jeans/whatever-else named expensive-*** coffee shop thing, but now that I have two kids, that's over.
> Now it's just whatever we can get cheap(usually Maxwell House or Chock ful O Nuts) Caffeine is Caffeine! Since I have been sick for the past four days, I have not been able to stomach any....I'm losing my ****ing mind!




Whoa!  Giant font annoyance!  YIKES!  Get some coffee man and turn the font down!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Exactly what I was getting at... :lol:


 
But none of you had problems understanding me, so it's all good, right?


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> But none of you had problems understanding me, so it's all good, right?



What?  :idunno:  LOL


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> But none of you had problems understanding me, so it's all good, right?


Right. I think if you had a couple cups of coffee, though, we'd need subtitles... :rofl:


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Chock ful O Nuts


 
Ack...  Chicory in coffee!  Argh!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> No coffee for Swordlady. She'd be talking too fast for anybody to understand her...



That reminded me of a scene from the kid's movie "Over the Hedge" where they gave the squirrel (an already hyper animal) a sports drink! After drinking that it could dodge the droplets of water spraying from the sprinkler system


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Right. I think if you had a couple cups of coffee, though, we'd need subtitles... :rofl:


 
I dunno...I drank plenty of coffee during the Meet and Greet, and y'all still understood me perfectly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats because we were just as caffinated.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> I dunno...I drank plenty of coffee during the Meet and Greet, and y'all still understood me perfectly.




Or was it because you were armed with a sword?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady drink away.  I understand coffee gibberish quite well.  Heck, I put enough of it out so I should be able to. :rofl:


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Or was it because you were armed with a sword?




"Just nod and pretend you understand what she's saying..."


=)


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 20, 2006)

More a swiller than a connoisseur.  Y'know what I don't understand?  How the clerks at Starbucks can easily parse Triple Tall Skim Mocha Frappacappatooney but when you ask for a small black coffee they ask you if you need room for cream.

And why do they call the smallest size the "Tall"?  I'm the shortest of all my brothers.  Nobody refers to me as "the tall one".


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 20, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Ack... Chicory in coffee! Argh!


Hey, I didn't say that it was the best, just that it works!
Anybody ever hear of Foamy the Squirrel? There's a great cartoon about coffee shops and the sub-genre that they have inspired...
www.illwillpress.com
NOT FOR CHILDREN! ADULTS ONLY!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Hey, I didn't say that it was the best, just that it works!
> Anybody ever hear of Foamy the Squirrel? There's a great cartoon about coffee shops and the sub-genre that they have inspired...
> www.illwillpress.com
> NOT FOR CHILDREN! ADULTS ONLY!


oh no....Foamy!
LOL


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> oh no....Foamy!
> LOL


 
Bob, come on...We all need some SQUIRRELY WRATH in our lives sometimes!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 20, 2006)

OK



what's that "press" thang anyway??




Your Brother
John


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Brother John said:


> Alright Bro...
> what's that then...???
> 
> I'm addicted to java too, but I'm a simple Kansas boy...
> ...



Look at the reply below Brother John and be enlightened by Jeff's coffee knowledge! 



JeffJ said:


> Fine!!  Just to make you happy Lisa!
> 
> I get Peerless coffee from www.knifemerchant.com .
> 
> ...





Brother John said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A french press is seen below and is a way of making supposedly superior coffee!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow...ok
missed that

Thank you Ms. Lisa!!

I might have to give that a whirl...
or a press, as the case may be.

Thank you

Your Brother
John
"Higher consciousness through darker roast Java"


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

You are very welcome Brother John.  Anything for someone in pursuit of higher Java consciousness. 

Lisa


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2006)

You might say that I am biased here...

But my uncle owns a coffee company. (Not a Coffee shop... a Coffee company.)

Sorry to say, Starbucks and Carabou dont hold water when it comes to coffee... I think the awards he's won over their coffee speak for that. 

Overpriced coffees like Gevalia are ok, I suppose.  But why pay that much, when quailty coffee is still affordable?

Oh, and Brother John, French press coffee is the way to go man.




​


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> You might say that I am biased here...
> 
> But my uncle owns a coffee company. (Not a Coffee shop... a Coffee company.)
> 
> ...



so...what coffee does he make?


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> A french press is seen below and is a way of making supposedly superior coffee!



Meh...french-pressed coffee is overrated.  I get perfectly good coffee from my automatic drip coffee maker.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Meh...french-pressed coffee is overrated.  I get perfectly good coffee from my automatic drip coffee maker.



I agree, You can get perfectly good coffee from an Auto Drip, but the flavor tends to be *bolder* from a FP.

Lisa, 

http://www.boyerscoffee.com/

The Boyers Choice is one of my favorites


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> I agree, You can get perfectly good coffee from an Auto Drip, but the flavor tends to be *bolder* from a FP.
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> ...


Not just bolder, but also "thicker" if that makes sense to you.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

hee hee hee.  I feel like a kid in a candy shop! 

I am doing some online purchasing tomorrow! WhooHoo!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Not just bolder, but also "thicker" if that makes sense to you.
> 
> Jeff



yes.  Its like more of the oil from the beans is in the water or somthing.  I would have said "heavier" but thicker works


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 21, 2006)

My favorite has long been pure Kona (the only coffee grown in America!).  It often comes down to how well it is roasted, and the most consistant broker I've found is GAVINA:

http://www.gavina.com/Catalog_Prodcoffeehouses.asp

I order the pure Kona fancy, whole beans in the 5 lb. bag.  A bit pricey but 5 lbs. lasts quite a while, and I find I drink less coffee when I'm enjoying one that really satisfies my cravings.

For a more pedestrian variety, I prefer Seattle's Best to Starbuck's, any day.

http://www.seattlesbest.com/

Best regards...

*-GARRY*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> I agree, You can get perfectly good coffee from an Auto Drip, but the flavor tends to be *bolder* from a FP.
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> ...


Yes you can get a good cup of coffee from a drip machine, but not a great one!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, you guy's are really coffee experts.  Myself I am just happy to have any coffee.  The high priced Mocha etc. are just treats for once in awhile.  Like I have said before I will drink any coffee and lot's of it as long as it is not to old or has mold.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 21, 2006)

Ronin Moose said:


> My favorite has long been pure Kona (the only coffee grown in America!). It often comes down to how well it is roasted, and the most consistant broker I've found is GAVINA:
> 
> http://www.gavina.com/Catalog_Prodcoffeehouses.asp


 
Nice site.  I noticed, though, that they say that your minimum order has to be 40 lbs!  Will they ship in smaller quantities, such as the 5 lb bag?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Wow, you guy's are really coffee experts.  Myself I am just happy to have any coffee.  The high priced Mocha etc. are just treats for once in awhile.  Like I have said before I will drink any coffee and lot's of it as long as it is not to old or has mold.



Haha.

My friends give me crap about this, because I have all this good coffee in my house, an Auto Drip, a French Press and an Expresso machine, and I still like to go for the cheap machine coffee from the 7-11 on the corner.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2006)

Ronin Moose said:


> http://www.gavina.com/Catalog_Prodcoffeehouses.asp
> For a more pedestrian variety, I prefer Seattle's Best to Starbuck's, any day.
> 
> *-GARRY*



Heh... thats Gas Station coffee around here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Haha.
> 
> My friends give me crap about this, because I have all this good coffee in my house, an Auto Drip, a French Press and an Expresso machine, and I still like to go for the cheap machine coffee from the 7-11 on the corner.


 
Nothing wrong with those cheap machine 7-11 coffee's! :ultracool


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 21, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Nice site. I noticed, though, that they say that your minimum order has to be 40 lbs! Will they ship in smaller quantities, such as the 5 lb bag?


 
I checked with Headquarters (my wife), and she informs me that the coffee is from GAVINA, but we order it through a subsidiary broker called Don Francisco's.  I believe their web site is down, but you can call them at *(800) 697-5282* and order via phone, which is apparently what we're doing.  Happy brewing!

*-GARRY    *


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 23, 2006)

COFFEE!!!!! Where's my coffee ... oh wait. It's right here in front of me hehehehe.

Seriously, though. I am a coffee nut. I love my coffee. I came from NJ, and I used to buy my coffee here http://www.wawa.com/foodchoices/food-coffee.asp . Best coffee, to me that is. People from the area,
 know what I'm talking about  That's my first stop when I get home to NJ to visit family. It's always fresh (read their page. It's a rule of theirs), hot and yummy. I always buy bags of this coffee to bring home to NY.

Anyways, for NY coffee, we have a Tim Hortons in my area. Not bad. I like Dunkin Donut coffee, also. But my fav coffee is Green Mountian http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/ (we buy it whole bean and grind it ourselves). Comes out of Vermont, but we can get it locally. And a local place called David's Coffee Roasters out of Rochester. But I don't have a web page for it. I buy it from a local gas station near work.

I hate Starbucks coffee. I'm not a big fan of burnt coffee ... I mean, dark roast coffee. And that's exactly what it tastes like to me, coffee that has been sitting on the burner for more than an hour .... gross. But some of you out there like it, so I'll save it for you guys and gals


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 23, 2006)

So many opinions ... Wow.

Starbucks is criminal - charging 3 bucks for a cup of coffee is obscene. But, I own SBUX. 

Gloria Jeans is mezzo-mezzo. 

I despise Tim Horton's. Don't understand how anyone can drink it ... and their donuts suck too. When I travel to Canada, I am stuck with TH. Grrr.

Seattle's Best isn't bad. 

Dunkin Donuts is pretty good - but it's now $1.80 for a medium black around me (cheaper as you move South). 

But, for every day drinking ... we buy 5 pounds of Ethiopian Yrgacheff from CoffeeAM.com about once a month. It is, quite simply, the best cup of coffee in the world. We've bought some Yrgacheff from the local roaster ... and it was disappointing compared to CoffeeAM.

www.coffeeam.com


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 23, 2006)

When I'm desperate, I'll drink instant coffee...

Do any of you guys know where I can find a support group?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> When I'm desperate, I'll drink instant coffee...
> 
> Do any of you guys know where I can find a support group?



That is soooooo wrong...

There is NEVER a time I am so desperate that I will actually drink instant coffee.

Get help quick UpNorth..there may be hope for you yet.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa said:


> That is soooooo wrong...
> 
> There is NEVER a time I am so desperate that I will actually drink instant coffee.
> 
> Get help quick UpNorth..there may be hope for you yet.


 
I agree. Instant IS desperate! OMG!!! get that guy some real coffee stat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 24, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> When I'm desperate, I'll drink instant coffee...
> 
> Do any of you guys know where I can find a support group?



Yep...you *really* have serious problems - if you're willing to drink instant coffee.    Get this man an extra tall espresso, stat!  :caffeine:


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah, the wonders of addictive psychoactive chemicals...


----------



## matt.m (Sep 24, 2006)

I dont recommend this, however if you need to stay awake.....Eat a single serving of Sanka coffee.  I did this in Haiti while serving in the Marine Corps.  Flush down with water.

However, now I am all about the french vanilla from Barnes and Nobles.  I will say that the QT gas station serves a killer French Vanilla.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 25, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> Dunkin Donuts is pretty good - but it's now $1.80 for a medium black around me (cheaper as you move South).
> 
> But, for every day drinking ... we buy 5 pounds of Ethiopian Yrgacheff from CoffeeAM.com about once a month. It is, quite simply, the best cup of coffee in the world. We've bought some Yrgacheff from the local roaster ... and it was disappointing compared to CoffeeAM.
> 
> www.coffeeam.com




Yep. Dunkin' Donuts, good. 7-11 is good too. I don't like Starbucks, they use Arabica beans, which are too bitter for my taste. I like a very smooth coffee. 

I'm going to check the coffee you mentioned. I've never ordered coffee online. Sounds worth it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank goodness for coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My youngest is now sick and I was up with him all night. (the plague know as gastroentoritus has visited our house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 25, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thank goodness for coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That sucks. Hang in there!

:caffeine:


----------

